# Good Fert...



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Hey guys,

I made an earlier post about ferts.

Frankly, im somewhat confused and i dont want to spend too much time to learn about Ei or to produce my own ferts to dose.

I know there are a few pre-produced mixes of micro & macro ferts.

I intend to plant easy to medium plants. I have 2 x T5 35 watts hi-light daylight juwels with reflectors and pressurised CO2.

I guess the issues im facing are as follows:

1) What product should i use in light of what im planting?
2) Dosing regime?

I appreciate theyre somewhat general questions which indicate at my uninformed views.

Im most grateful.

Alex


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)

Hi Alex
There multitudes of Aquarium Plant fertilizers on the market!
You should be looking at a All in One fertilizer!
These can be purchased as a Dry mix or Liquid form!
Obviously the Dry Mix will be cheaper than liquid.....dosing instructions are usually provided on the bottles.
Dry mix dosing is usually between 2ml and 5ml per 50l litres of aquarium water each day, depending on Plant mass/lighting/Co2.
Just one last note....make sure Nitrogen/Phosphate are included in the purchase!
hoggie


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Alex
> There multitudes of Aquarium Plant fertilizers on the market!
> You should be looking at a All in One fertilizer!
> These can be purchased as a Dry mix or Liquid form!
> ...



Many thanks 

I would rather (and lazily) stick to pre mixed bottled ferts ready to dose as opposed to mixing.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neutro-Aq...960288?hash=item2cb158fd60:g:-EkAAOSw65FXvti1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TNC-Compl...791269?hash=item1ebad8d4a5:g:9cAAAOSwo4pYESkE
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquagro-N...956590?hash=item3ad0d88f6e:g:a3UAAOSwnbZYFg3K


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

hogan53 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neutro-Aq...960288?hash=item2cb158fd60:g:-EkAAOSw65FXvti1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TNC-Compl...791269?hash=item1ebad8d4a5:g:9cAAAOSwo4pYESkE
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquagro-N...956590?hash=item3ad0d88f6e:g:a3UAAOSwnbZYFg3K



Do i need these both together? Or will one suffice?


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)

All three are All in One ferts so you only need to chose one!


----------



## kadoxu (20 Nov 2016)

Check our sponsors... I.e. @Aquarium Gardens sells TNC Complete... cheaper than that ebay link


----------

